# Pierre Jurieu on Christ’s priesthood contrasted with that of Rome



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 2, 2020)

Why would Men oblige us to believe things that are incredible, to justify the Church of _Rome?_ They tell us, _That the Priesthood of their Priests, is the same as that of Jesus Christ._ I know not whether Heaven and Earth are more distant, and if Light and Darkness be more different. Jesus Christ is God, those Priests are Men. Jesus Christ abides for ever; those Priests die. No Man succeeds Jesus Christ; Priests succeed one the other. Jesus Christ offered not for himself; the Priests offer for their own Sins, as for those of the People. Jesus Christ is _Holy, separate from Sinners;_ Priests are often engaged into great Disorders. Jesus Christ hath offered once one sole Sacrifice; these offer every day, and reiterate their Sacrifice. ...

For more, see Pierre Jurieu on Christ’s priesthood contrasted with that of Rome.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

